# Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????



## Ace (5. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin

Da meine Wathose schon sehr unansehnlich geworden ist dachte ich daran diese mal zu waschen. Weiss jemand ob man das darf oder lieber bleiben lassen soll. Bzw.bei welcher Temperatur muss ich das machen. Bin absolut kein Hausmann. |rolleyes 

Gruß und danke im Vorraus
Mathias


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

Eine atmungsaktive Wathose dürfte ja nicht viel anders von Aufbau und Material her sein wie eine GoreTex-Jacke...als Waschbär würde ich 30° und Feinwaschmittel empfehlen, kein Weichspüler und kein Wäschetrockner...vielleicht auch mit etwas verminderter Umdrehungszahl schleudern (so um 400 bis 600 U/min)...ich denke, da kann nicht viel bei passieren, und ich hätte da auch keine Hemmungen die Hose so zu waschen...oder du fragst einfach mal beim Hersteller nach, die andere Möglichkeit wäre zu warten, bis hier die wascherfahrene Damenwelt meldet!!!


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

In Kleidungsstücken sind auf der Innenseite tierisch praktische Aufnäher mit Waschsymbolen und Gradzahlen angebracht. Laß Dir die doch mal von Deiner Mama übersetzen |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

ich habs noch nicht gemacht und würde es auch auf keinem Fall machen. Eine atmungsktive Watjacke leidet auch beim Waschgang. Die Meshweite ("Siebgröße") der Membranen vergrößern sich durch´s waschen. Sie quilt regelrecht auf. Die Resistenz gegen die Wassersäule wird sich bei jedem Waschgang um 250-500g/qm verschlechtern.

Lieber nicht Mathias #h


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

Hallo Ace

ich würde die Wathose nicht waschen. Waschmittelreste, auch kleinste, heben die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers auf - und so wird deine Hose schlimmstenfalls undicht. Wenn du im Wasser stehst, sieht eh keiner den Dreck.
Hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit meinem atmungsaktiven Ölzeug und daraufhin den Lieferanten um Rat angemailt. Da kam die Antwort:

*danke für Ihre E-Mail.**
Sie können das Ölzeug in der Reinigung inprägnieren lassen, aber bitte nicht reinigen.*

*Ich kann dir sonst auch nur raten, mal den Hersteller deiner Wathose um Rat zu fragen.

Gruß  Thomas
*


----------



## Ace (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

ok so wichtig ist mir das dann doch nicht...dann lass ich sie lieber schmutzig.

@Tim
so etwas hatte ich mir fast gedacht, gut das ich gefrächt hab.

Danke allen für die Info´s

Mathias


----------



## RenéK. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

Moin Leuts,
also da ich ja einige Zeit in der Outdoorbranche gearbeitet habe kann ich auch dazu was sagen. Waschen ja aber am besten mit speziellen Waschmitteln für Atmungsaktive Klamotten! Da steht auch alles drauf wie man wäscht, gibts bei Globetrotter oder anderen Outdoorfachgeschäften. Im übrigen ist Salz (wir angeln ja in der Ostsee) auch überhaupt nicht gut für unsere Atmungsaktiven. Nach dem Angeln immer mit viel Süßwasser abspülen da es sonst passieren kann das sich Salzkristalle bilden und auch die Membranen kaputtmachen könnten.(könnten)
Falls fragen bitte Pn.
Gruß an alle 
René K.


----------



## Haeck (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

moin ace, ich stimme Uwe.H u. Rene zu, deine hose kannst du unbesorgt in der waschmaschine waschen, solange du ein waschmittel verwendest das keine rückstände hinterläßt, ansonsten verstopfen die poren der membran !!! ebenso verhält es sich mit weichspüler !!! so wird es zumindest laut hersteller empfohlen. ich selbst besitze eine  goretex von simms seit einem jahr und wasche sie je nach verschmutzungsgrad mit einem speziellen waschmittel das sich texwash  nennt problemlos. das fläschchen ist in jedem globetrotter o. sportgeschäft für ca. 8 euro erhältlich.

ganz wichtig, nach jeder angelsession das salz von der hose abspülen ansonsten setzten sich salzlristalle i.d. poren der membran fest, die die atmungsaktivität beeinträchtigen. ich lege meine atmungsaktive z.b. nach jeder session in die waschmaschine u. lasse sie per spülprog. einmal mit kaltem süßwasser spülen. die methode ist a.vom ergebniss u. b. der wasserersparniss effektiver, weil du unter der dusche das salz nicht vollkommen und nur unregelmäßig aus der hose rausgespült bekommst.
danach wird sie zum trocknen ohne schleudern auf dem balkon aufgehangen. bis dato keine beschwerden !!! übertreiben solltest du das waschen mit spülmittel allerdings auch nicht !!!
mehr zum thema findest du auch auf der seite von geoff anderson.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Windmaster (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pflege/Waschen einer atmungsaktiven Wathose ????*

Moin,

wollte meine Simms Guide Watjacke auch mal waschen und habe deshalb heute bei der Firma Brinkhoff mal direkt nachgefragt. Empfehlung war die Jacke mit lauwarmen Wasser per Hand zu waschen und bei starker Verschmutzung ein entsprechendes Waschmittel für Gore Tex Membranen zu verwenden.

Normales Waschmittel sollte nicht verwendet werden, da auch diese geringe Mengen an Weichspülmittel enthalten und somit die Membranen verstopfen würden.



windmaster


----------

